# Is the Electric Blue Hap (sciaenochromis fryeri) aggressive?



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

For those who have had the Electric Blue Hap (sciaenochromis fryeri), did you consider it aggressive? The profiles on this site list it as "mildly aggressive" but I've been googling, and people say its more aggressive than that. What are your experiences with it?


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

They are not aggressive but that is also relative to the fish that u keep.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It is all relative. Pretty much all Malawi cichlids can show aggression, some are tougher than others. Fryeri can be said to be more "aggressive" than Aulonocara on average, but less "aggressive" than Metriaclima or Melanochromis.

A Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap" can be dominant of other similar Haps or Aulonocara. A male can be aggressive and can be the clear dominant fish in four foot long tank with lets say Peacocks and Copadichromis. They will fight with other males of their own species. Now with tough larger Mbuna, Fryeri usually are much meeker, and may not fare very well at all.

In other words they act like average Malawi cichlids. Are they impossible to keep, no.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have found mine to be aggressive of his spot not aggressive of the whole tank. I first housed mine in a 55 gallon with Mbuna and he claimed his spot in the rocks and would defend that spot whenever another fish tried to get in his area. He usually would just chase them off and that would be all that happened. I now have him in a 125 gallon tank with other haps and peacocks. It is much the same he has his section he likes and chases off anybody who goes in it. I would not consider him aggressive to the point of some Mbuna that are not happy just to chase but like to end the standoff with some actual fighting. Be warned though he will eat any fish that will fit in his mouth as I learned with some 1.5 inch fry.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

dianas said:


> For those who have had the Electric Blue Hap (sciaenochromis fryeri), did you consider it aggressive? The profiles on this site list it as "mildly aggressive" but I've been googling, and people say its more aggressive than that. What are your experiences with it?


_Can_ be very aggressive, I think more individual variance than any other cichlid i have kept. One was okay - the next was a total spaz. I only had single males so that is all I can base it on, but I stand by the variance in behavior being pretty large in my experience.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

In my case, they are not aggressive at all. They co-exist pretty well with other haps and peacocks in my all male comtank. I think it's case to case basis though. For me, there's nothing to worry as long as you have a large tank. :thumb:


----------



## leeFX (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine is alone in his tank because he has beat up a Bumblebee I tried to put in there along with a Red Empress. Luckily I had time ot save the Bumblebee; the Red Empress was not as lucky.


----------



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm getting an all male tank that has an Electric Blue with a Red Empress and a yellow lab. I plan on adding other male Aulonocara (Usisya, Lwanda Red Top, Ruby Red, Ngara Flametail) an Oto. Litho. Zimbawe Yellow Blaze, Placidochromis Phenochilus, Protomelas Taiwan Reef, and an Acei) Trying to keep all peaceful/mildly aggresive and if the Electric Blue is considered more aggressive than the others I was thinking of getting rid of him and replacing him w an Azureus or C. Moorii instead.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

My ELectric blue was very aggressive. I made the mistake of getting him first. WHen i added my 4 yellow labs he would pick on them all. He would also try and ram them into corners. He wasnt happy to share his tank.


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

hey, i have 4 males in my male mixed malawi tank. I really should have stuck with 2, but they are so gorgeous! Mine are great unless i try and add another fish of same color or species, then it is a fight any time the other gets in line of sight for a few days. Good to other fish tho, as long as they can't fit them in their mouths, but isnt that tru for most the predatory ones :?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine was nuts! He had a permanent residence in the 'time out' box until he could be sold.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have one that was a total terror, but only towards my red shoulder peacock. They would switch who was dominant about every other week and they fought each other every day. I finally removed the red shoulder, since he picked on all the fish in my 55gal, whereas the fryeri on had problems with the red shoulder. After removing the red shoulder, my tank and the fryeri calmed down. I would have to agree it can vary and is relative to what else is in the tank.


----------

